# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khu Nghỉ Mát Ngọc Sương Resort - Nha Trang ( 3 sao )

## tuvandulichnhatrang

*NGỌC SƯƠNG RESORT* 
Địa chỉ : Cam Lâm , Khánh Hòa 

























*Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ : Phòng điều hành công ty Du Lịch Anh Nguyên 
Địa chỉ : 8 / 27 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật , Nha Trang , Khánh Hòa
Phone : 058.6 254 681
Mr An : 0918 238 154 - 0908.898 .475*

----------

